# Caprice oven glass lid hinge



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
The righthand hinge of the glass hob lid on the Spinflo Caprice 2020 oven in our Autosleeper Symbol 2001 has fractured. 
I phoned Spinflo and was given a contact at Leisure Spares who can supply a complete glass lid with the arms bonded to it but the actual hinge is no longer available.

Has anyone had a similar problem?
I was looking at making a new hinge arrangement similar to the glass side flap but where would be able to get the fittings?

I downloaded the service booklet and have worked out I'll have to remove the hob top to access the hinge which is possible with the oven "in situ"

Any advice welcome

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hinge*

Steve,

I have sent you a PM, I may have one.

Trev.


----------

